# Your exercise playlist?



## MisticalMisty (Mar 26, 2011)

If you listen to music while on the treadmill, etc..what songs keep you going?

I want to build a playlist and would love to hear your suggestions!

Misty


----------



## bonified (Mar 27, 2011)

I always go to the gym stoned, so my playlist has to nurture my high, keep me diverted from the suffering lol and enable me to dream or laugh. 

I have diff tracks for diff excercises to motivate me, these are more cardio type ones. 

this track never fails to make me dig deeper than i think i can and smash on

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2Qd4cLDKBc&feature=related

another good cruiser for treadmillin' it up 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koS4z3vF3Hs

this is a good one for me on the bike to just float off dreaming whilst I pump away at it 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6tc8hrL6mA


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a long play list, but there are some that I have to have multiple copies through out the play list  I really like songs that are inspirationalish, but not all on my list are. I run, so I need songs to keep me going. I also have listened to books, and that was helpful on really long runs. This isn't in any particular order, its just what I can think of without my mp3 player next to me. 

1. Proud Mary - Tina and Ike Turner
2. Proud - Heather Small (yes TBL theme song)
3. It's your Life - Francesca Battistelli 
4. What do you want from me - Adam Lambert
5. Lose yourself - Eminem
6. Firework - Katie Perry
7. Release Me - Agnes
8. Born This Way - Lady Gaga
9. Fuckin Perfect - Pink
10. 18 Wheeler - Pink
11. Fighter - Christina Aguilera
12. Misery - Maroon 5
13. Stronger - Brittany Spears
14. 3 - Brittany Spears
15. For Your Entertainment - Adam Lambert
16. Fever - Adam Lambert
17. If I had You - Adam Lambert
18. Hangin Tough - NKOTB 
19. Between the Lines - STP
20. Cant Stop the Beat - Nikki Blonskey/Hairspray remake cast
21. The Climb - Miley Cyrus
22. S&M - Rihanna
23. 500 Miles - The Proclaimers
24. I will Survive - Gloria Gaynor
25. Respect - Aretha Franklin
26. Who Says - Selena Gomez
27. Loser Like Me - Glee Cast
28. Minority - Green Day
29. If you Want Blood - AC/DC
30. Eye of the Tiger - Survivor 

But my play list is around 300 songs, so I have more  And yes I know I listen to music that music snobs hate, but I don't care.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 27, 2011)

thanks so much! I will definitely be adding some of them to my list.

I never thought of listening to books. I've only tried it once..while driving and it made me really, really drowsy. I wonder if walking would be different...I'm going to try!

Thanks again!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 28, 2011)

I like to play anthem type songs when I work out. The only work out I do is walking and if I'm walking at home (pacing my apartment!), I stop and do aerobics or dance a bit every 50-100 steps. 

These are my "fast songs" for the beginning/middle of my work out:

Beautiful Girls - B.o.B.
Price Tag - Jessie J featuring B.o.B.
Empire State of Mind - Jay Z
No One - Alicia Keys
Ghetto Superstar - Pras
Groove Is In the Heart - Deee-Lite
Guerilla Radio - Rage Against the Machine
Hit - Sugarcubes
Battle Flag - Lo Fidelity All Stars

When I just want to walk, zone out and dream:

More Than This - Roxy Music
Pictures of You - The Cure
In My Place - Coldplay
The Simple Things - Ellery
Somewhere Only We Know - Keane
Still - Macy Gray
Wichita Skyline - Shawn Colvin
(I could go on and on with this list, but these are the songs I play most often lately when I'm in this mood.)


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks Laura! Those are great songs!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Mar 29, 2011)

I resonate with all the pop diva and dance music type choices - everything music snobs hate, as tinkerbell put it.  (Think Ke$ha, Christina Aguilera, Fergie, Beyonce, Katy Perry). If it has a good dance beat, it gets my butt moving!!!

But honestly, I prefer to listen to podcasts when I exercise (like This American Life, The Moth, etc.) because I just enjoy the stories - and they are super short, compared to a book (the stories on the Moth are usually 10-15 minutes each, and episodes of TAM are under an hour and usually made up of a few shorter stories). 

Happy Treadmilling and Music-listening, Misty


----------



## crayola box (Mar 29, 2011)

My gym play list has a lot of cheesy motivational pop, glad to see I'm not alone, a lot of what's been listed, I have.

Some others:
Stronger- Kanye West
Hips Don't Lie- Shakira
It's my Life- Bon Jovi
Die Another Day- Madonna(remix)
Beautiful Day- U2
A Little Less Conversation- Elvis (remix)
I Run for Life- Melissa Ethridge
More- Usher
Beautiful Life- Ace of Base
Pump it- Black Eye Peas
I'm Every Woman- Whitney's version
Live your Life- T.I and Rihanna
Just a Girl- No Doubt


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting this thread, Misty, btw. I'm always looking for new songs to add to my play lists!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 2, 2011)

I really wonder if I would be able to concentrate on listening to a book or story. I need to get one and try it out! Thanks McBeth.

I love all those songs crayola..thanks!

You're welcome tinkerbell. I hope more people decide to contribute!


----------



## Jason22 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for this playlist I also looking this playlist which I get in this forum.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 14, 2011)

i usually play anything from the Rocky films or from any older 80's 90's martial art film.it always works.or a old 80's rock song like Journey's "Seperate Ways" always gets me pumped.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 15, 2011)

Well I don't know what genres you are into for exercise. My playlist for that is Hip Hop, Metal, House (Deep, Electro and regular), Trance, Electro Jazz, and video game music.

Here's some of my faves;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNS9ipOcNBk&feature=related
Tyree Cooper- Turn up the bass (Super duper mix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT8OEtf5r1U&feature=relmfu
Gramophonedzie - Why Don't You

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pq_HXJlCiCw
Powerhouse featuring Duane Harden - What you need

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1VF0XdhYCw
Disturbed - Meaning of life (Get Psycho)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiMaOmDtaYI
Dope - Die MF Die

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBA-xi8WuCU
Anthrax and Public Enemy - Bring the Noise

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_t13-0Joyc
Sonic Adventure 2 - Unstable World 

Public Enemy - Fight the power
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=753wM4_C3Pk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVRwnDk7mxg
MF DOOM - Dope Skill

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZOjRdZlnyw
MF DOOM - Kon Queso

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKySZEnS_1I&feature=related
Street of Rage Remake Version 5.0 - Violent Breathing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdXU4H1g3Tc
Streets Of Rage remake version 5.0 - Go Straight

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVJ4Nc0iAnc&feature=related
Ibid - Dreamer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIG7f9D58c8
Ibid - Fighting in the Street

(Plus the originals; The first and last songs are from Streets of rage 1; The middle two are from Streets of rage 2)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8n3pK5cnH0w
Praise Cats featuring Andrea Love - Sing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSYxT9GM0fQ
Darude - Sandstorm 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwQCwxKbSmo
Lo Rider - Skinny 

http://www.youclubvideo.com/audio/132806/progressive-m-rome-real-hard-mix

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQNDRrZflBA
Royce Da 5'9" - BOOM!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VC4ORS5n9Hg
Nas - Nas is like

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWIuKdA48-U
DJ Premier - 718 (Instrumental)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4uRZ1UYKio
Outkast - The way you move

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RrYcs9IfEg
Dynasty Warriors 5- Great Red Spirit (Might be too fast; I say that for anyone)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOgkRniSNTs
John Legend featuring the Roots - Hard Times

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGth8iG90j0
John Legend featuring the Roots - Compared to What

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHqUipinDyw
James Brown - Living in America

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pq1w0syylZI
James Brown - Get up offa that thing


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhumw8f_SB4
Q Tip- Move

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emdVmO_7QA8
Gang Starr and Freddie Foxx- The militia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eo84dWcl74k
Rakim - I know you got soul

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7t8eoA_1jQ
Rakim - Paid in Full

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFOeJOtq_xc
Rakim - Lyrics of Fury

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Y1Emb7Jyks
Rakim - Don't sweat the technique

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dkik97YkiE0
Daft Punk - Voyager

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGBhQbmPwH8
Daft Punk - One more time

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31mrYh3lssk
AFI- Affliction

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4znVu3cLa4
Studio 15 - Deep Flavour

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKGy8j_gHgs
Modjo - Music takes you back

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJPvvi76Nqc&feature=related
Modjo - On Fire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzpCcNdhy5w
Modjo - Lady hear me tonight

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=416iiYA7wsU
Pete Heller - Big Love

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xm5DPlNCmtk 
Steppenwolf - Born to be wild


----------



## Tania (May 16, 2011)

I change it up a lot, but here's a snapshot of my current exercise playlist. Note that it's not all bumpin' music - Beginnings and The Whale, for example, are best as cooldown songs.

All You Need is Now Duran Duran
American Boy Estelle
Ashes to Ashes	David Bowie
Baby Got Back	Sir Mix-A-Lot
Beginnings Chicago
Bizarre Love Triangle New Order
Blue Monday	New Order
Cities in Dust (Extended Version) Siouxsie & The Banshees
Closer	Nine Inch Nails
Crystal	New Order
D'yer Mak'er	Led Zeppelin
The Humpty Dance Digital Underground	
Electric Barbarella	Duran Duran
Enjoy The Silence	Depeche Mode
A Forest (remix) The Cure
Getting Faster	Book of Love
Got 2 Have Your Love Liberty X
I Can't Wait	Nu Shooz
I Wish	Skee-Lo
We like the cars that go boom	L'Trimm
Kids MGMT
Leave It	Yes
If I Cant Have You	LFO
Hey DJ (old school mix)	Lighter Shade of Brown
Hold Back the Rain Duran Duran
Little Fluffy Clouds	The Orb
Lush (Underworld Remix) Orbital
Magic Journeys Drum Solo Remix Dick & Bob Sherman/Alan Taff
Main Street Electrical Parade/Baroque Hoedown remix Cubismo Grafico/Perrey & Kingsley
My Joy (7" Mix) [24/48 PCM Stereo Mix]	Depeche Mode
New Religion Duran Duran
Never Let Me Down Again	Depeche Mode
Our Life	Uttara-Kuru
Owner Of A Lonely Heart	Yes
Phantom, Pt. 2 Justice
Primary	The Cure
(Reach Up for the) Sunrise/Ferry Corsten Dub Remix Duran Duran
Ringfinger Nine Inch Nails
Save a Prayer Duran Duran
Sneaker Pimps Six Underground	
Someone Like You	New Order
Strangelove	Depeche Mode
Strangelove (2006 Remastered)	Depeche Mode
Sunny Day Book of Love
That's What I Get	Nine Inch Nails
Vicious Streak	New Order
West End Girls	Pet Shop Boys
The Whale Electric Light Orchestra
Whoomp! (There It Is) [Radio Edit]	Tag Team
World In My Eyes	The Cure
World In My Eyes	Depeche Mode
Wrong Number [Crossed Line Mix]	The Cure
You Only Live Twice	Laura Harding

Specifically for cooldown - 70s-90s Disneyland Peoplemover tracks


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 20, 2011)

This is my exercise playlist, just over an hour of easy to move to music:

Bad Romance - Lady GaGa
Beautiful - Goldfrapp
Dreaming - Goldfrapp
Firework - Katy Perry
Fly Me Away - Goldfrapp
Hot 'N Cold - Katy Perry
Just Dance - Lady GaGa
Last Friday Night - Katy Perry
Lovegame - Lady GaGa
Music - Madonna
Number 1 - Goldfrapp
Ooh La La - Goldfrapp
Ride a White Horse - Goldfrapp
Slide In - Goldfrapp
Strict Machine - Goldfrapp
Summerboy - Lady GaGa


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 16, 2012)

Limp Bizkit - Break Stuff

GWAR - Immortal Corruptor

NWA - Natural Born Killer

Anthrax's cover of Phantom Lord

Megadeth - Holy Wars (first 3 minutes)

Eminem - The Way I Am

Rage Against The Machine - Killing In The Name Of

Spice 1 - Born To Die

White Zombie - Ratfinks, Suicide Tanks and Cannibal Girls

Geto Boys - Still

Anything that gets me angry


----------



## Webmaster (Feb 25, 2012)

This something that puzzles me as I simply cannot exercise while listening to music. When I run, almost every other runner I see has an iPod plugged into their head. I always wonder how they hear cars, dogs, or are in any way aware of their environment. On a treadmill you don't have that problem, but I still can't do it with music. No clue why. Maybe it's because I love to contemplate thoughts when I am exercising, solving problems, finding answers, and I can't do that with music on.


----------



## tinkerbell (Feb 25, 2012)

Webmaster said:


> This something that puzzles me as I simply cannot exercise while listening to music. When I run, almost every other runner I see has an iPod plugged into their head. I always wonder how they hear cars, dogs, or are in any way aware of their environment. On a treadmill you don't have that problem, but I still can't do it with music. No clue why. Maybe it's because I love to contemplate thoughts when I am exercising, solving problems, finding answers, and I can't do that with music on.



I keep it down low enough so I'm still able to hear my surroundings. But I dont run on the road - I stick to the parks and bike path, so I dont worry too much about cars. 

But I still do a lot of thinking while running, I just tune out the music.


----------

